
Rothenberg’s VC firm was young and loaded with cash. It’s all come crashing down - palakchokshi
https://backchannel.com/mike-rothenbergs-vc-firm-was-young-splashy-and-loaded-with-cash-now-it-s-all-come-crashing-down-e76fa076c7c5#.n8a1pfwpn
======
adenadel
Previous discussion from two days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12487518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12487518)

~~~
palakchokshi
Thanks. Just curious as to why this was not caught during submission. The URLs
are 96% same except for the bit after the #

